# How do you store your cutoffs?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Having lots of craps is something I never thought about before getting into woodworking. My garage is a mess with this stuff. I've got a giant trash can full of them and that's nowhere near enough storage. Maybe I'm keeping too much, maybe I don't know how to organize, maybe both.

How do you all store your cutoffs?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I heat my shop with wood…........
Over the years I kept everything.
Moving around past couple of years I ended up giving things away.
Now I keep very little…...some rare exotic woods


----------



## LBH (Feb 22, 2015)

This has worked well for me
12 month rule. If I haven't used it in 12 months I throw it out (ordinary stuff). That way I'll be sure to need it in the 13th month.

There is no solution


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Tucked away in the 'free' space on shelves, in garbage cans, laundry baskets and 5 gallon buckets scattered between the garage/shop/patio, under the work benches, standing up against the wall all over the place, various sized boxes and even a flower pot or two!

Maybe I need to re-think my storage strategy as well 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like my place Brad!


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Following this thread, I can use any help I can get. LBH looks like he might be on to something, not so much as efficient storage, but as a confined space and to get rid of anything that won't fit. My problem I think is that there is always another tote, another bucket, another another trash can, another shed, another spot on the floor not stacked too high with stuff yet.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

In an effort to store cut-offs and not lose too much floor space, I constructed this little "gallery" in the back corner of my shop. Like everything else, it too is at capacity, so I have a few overflowing wicker baskets, as well as lumber stacked against the wall(s) ... BUT, the gallery really did help out a lot!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

On the floor to the left of the saw for the odd bits. The big pieces get stacked. Most of the usable scraps get fed to my modelmaker partner who makes doll furnature.

It doesn't make sense to spend a lot of time & effort to sort & store scraps - you can easily spend more on storage than the scraps are worth.

M


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Depends on the species.

Bits of exotics and other pieces that are either hard to find or have unique figure and are large enough to be used have storage space in between the ceiling joists.

Oak, maple, hickory and fruit wood species are stored outside . . . . until they get fed into the smoker.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

After the buckets and boxes filled up hung shelves off the ceiling joists


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I store mine near the BBQ pit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

3×4 inch gutter pieces with a plug in bottom, a small label on front telling me how long they are and then jammed across my ceiling joists.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to have a 12 month rule like LBH but accumulated too much so now I throw smaller pieces into a tub and when the tub is full, I burn it. Occasionally I rummage through and pull pieces out for jigs or knobs or whatnot.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a box under my tablesaw where I toss scraps that are exotic or will be good turning blanks. Other cutoffs go in a larger box under my workbench. If it won't fit in one of those 2 boxes, I don't keep it or I throw something away out of the box to make room for it. This system works exceptionally well for me. I always have plenty of stock for jigs or small projects and plenty of turning stock if I need a new chisel handle or something but I also don't find myself digging through every nook and cranny in the shop through mounds of scraps I'll never use to find them.

Now if I could just discipline myself similarly with plywood, busted tools, old blades, scrap metal pieces, scrap plastic pieces, old electronics and scavenged motors I could double my shop space


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I've got a rack similar to LBH's , I think i built it from a shop-notes plan. I also built the rack here with the thought to store in the vertical for some of the smaller pieces. Best rule I found is to decide the first time the cut off is i your hand if it's going to be of use in the future, all the little BS pieces have served much better in the fire pit on the patio with the family toasting marshmallows than getting moved all over the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I built this "shorts and cut-off" bin several years ago….It holds quite a bit of wood for storing the material I want to keep. All other small stuff that I figure I won't use goes in the kindling box…It has served its purpose..!!


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

Mine are stored in any family/friends wood stoves/fireplaces that have room.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I have a Macaw and anUmbrella Cockatoo that get mine. They turn them into toothpicks. If it's not bird safe wood then I throw it in a bin for later use or toss it. I hate clutter.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

I use the house heater for disposal.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

> Having lots of craps is something I never thought about before getting into woodworking. My garage is a mess with this stuff. I ve got a giant trash can full of them and that s nowhere near enough storage. Maybe I m keeping too much, maybe I don t know how to organize, maybe both.
> 
> How do you all store your cutoffs?
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Lots of "craps" sounds like a non-woodworking issue.
As far as scraps, until a few weeks ago i had a big trashcan that i kind of limited myself to. Whatever didnt fit in there went to my parents fireplace. Recently i build a little shelving unit in my shop closet and when that gets filled up, i will cull and burn the extra.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I got the plans for this cart from Steve Ramsey's web site. I like it because it has storage on the back side for plywood sheet cut offs too.


----------

